# My 2012 Marin Team DH Build



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I will add pics as parts arrive.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I had the Flow rims painted to match the frame and well all the Titanium bolts are because my name is Matt Kock. That's a Joke!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see that together, gonna look sweet.

don't know how i feel about that whole tensioner dealeo though.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I know. I've had a couple knee surgeries so I just thought I'd coast ALL next Summer and then in this months MTB Action KHS team Pro Kevin Aiello is running a SingleSpeed DH bike in the national and world cup circuit so I guess I'm onto something.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice. Looking forward to seeing your complete bike :thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I gotta say, as I started scrolling down I was loving the baby blue....I thought man, that would look sick with orange ano parts! Boom, there it was! Gonna be sexy.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

10" of travel and no bash guard?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought about a bash guard and I may add one later but for now I'm digging the Lopes guide. Super Clean!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like an awesome project. I always LOVE building up DH bikes from the ground up. Something about threading a BB into a brand new frame gives me the butterflies.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesting color combo.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The guy I got the frame from had already bought the Mango RaceFace cranks and he threw them in. I figured what the hell and went with it. All Out Baby!!!:thumbsup: Parts keep coming in every day but the King hubs and Fox 40 fork probably won't be here until after the first of next year. Easton is also back ordered on the Havoc 35 bolt on stem. (in Mango of course)
I've had an Intense Uzzi DH, Intense M-1, Schwinn Straight 8 and Karpiel Disco Volante but I'm really excited about this thing!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a giant gain but these did come in today. Color (Mango) matched hydraulic hose guides by Mowa.









I'm thinking of using THIS chainguide. Kevin Aiello (Pro Downhiller from Team KHS) is using this same one. And it has an Orange pulley!:thumbsup:


----------



## MountainBikeMaps.com (Nov 27, 2012)

DUDE SICK! I am Seriously considering getting this frame! But hadn't heard much about it. 

Mind if I ask a few questions??

-Are you by chance over 6foot b/c they only have small and med frames, though it says Med fits up to 6'6''

-What do you think so far about the quality as a DH Bike? I have a Marin Mount Vision 5.8 (2010) now....love it.....


Thanks man! Can't wait to see the progress! It's making me want to get mine now!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

MBM I'm 5'9" and it's the Med frame. It rides sweet. Kinda like a Santa Cruz V10. Build quality is amazing!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mattkock said:


> ...because my name is Matt Kock. That's a Joke!


Well, a coworker's name is Mike Kock... no joke.

It brings some funny situations like in "you'd rather go to talk to Mike Kock"


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesomeness Warp! When I was younger I hated being Matt Kock but as I got older being Mr.Kock was a blessing and a curse. ;-)


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Where does your chain guide bolt in? First time to see one like it. Looks like a SS tensioner?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Moar pictures!!! Moooaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

mikkosan The chainguide replaces the rear derailleur. I'm going singlespeed like Pro Downhiller for KHS Kevin Aiello. There is a write up about him and his steed in the newest Mountain Bike Action.

howardyudoing I'm putting up pictures as fast as parts are coming in. Believe me the wait is worse for me.


----------



## MountainBikeMaps.com (Nov 27, 2012)

DUDE Go Sramm XX1 !!!!!!! =)


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

crazy colour scheme


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

MountainBikeMaps.com said:


> DUDE Go Sramm XX1 !!!!!!! =)


He's going SS.
I'm no DHer, but I don't have to be to say that that color combo is SICK!
Final pics are gonna be good.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Are the ISCG tabs drilled for '03 & '05?


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Are the ISCG tabs drilled for '03 & '05?


Looks like it. I noticed that as well.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it will do the '03-'12 guides. Still waiting on King hubs and FOX 40 fork. I guess I shouldn't be impatient, I don't get to ride it until May or June.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mattkock said:


> Yeah it will do the '03-'12 guides. Still waiting on King hubs and FOX 40 fork. I guess I shouldn't be impatient, I don't get to ride it until May or June.


Skip the Paul tensioner. I ran one (briefly) on my SS DH rig last summer. It kept the chain on just fine, but did nothing to quell chain slap. Noisy.

Ended up with a Rohloff tensioner after trying a few others.

For next summer my DH frame is being designed around full-time SS.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted a pic of the problem solvers tensioner I'm going to be using instead of the pauls. Kevin Aiello the Pro DHer on KHS is using one so if it's good enough for him it's good enough for me.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Interested to see this when it's done. Those colors should look pretty good together.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Man I am bummed! 13 weeks since my Chris King order and still NO Hubs. I shouldn't be that upset it's still January but Dam, 13 weeks for some Mango DH Kings seems like a bit much. I will post more pics as soon as I have more parts I swear. The wait is worse for me.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well since I have some time to kill I'm going to be getting some raw Twenty6 Predator pedal bodies from Tyler at Twenty6 and having them powder coated to match my Frame and then I'm sending them back to have them assembled with Mango traction pins and lazer etched. Gonna be Sick!!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

don't go overboard


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dude, build your bike already. Geezzz. :skep:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

saturnine said:


> don't go overboard


That ship has sailed.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Why powdercoat the pedals instead of anodize? Seems like it won't match as well and will chip off.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Dudes I'm trying! 13 weeks since order day and still NO HUBS!!!!!! I'm going crazy. Trust me it's WAY worse for me. I still can't ride it until the snow melts so I guess I shouldn't really care but I just want it done already. :cryin:

Like I said at the beginning of this thread, the orange cranks came with the frame so I decided to just play that theme out. Tyler at Twenty6 components was nice enough to suggest that I get blank pedals and get them coated to match and have him assemble them after so I thought I might as well, they will be One Of a Kind for sure.


----------



## MountainBikeMaps.com (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey man, if it's what you want, do it! I think it sounds sick. Just wish I had the funds to trick my bike out like that!!!! Just envious here =) Can't wait, the suspense builds!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait, you built that 14-pound Niner in the WW forum? Man, talk about opposite ends of the spectrum. Can't wait til you finish this bike, I bet it'll be awesome.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep that's me 13.9lb. Niner Guy. It's Crazy, even over 2 years later when I'm out riding somewhere, anywhere people stop me and say, Hey, hey, hey, is that the bike from mtbr? I say yes and then they ask, No the 13lb. Niner? It's so cool when people say, Man it's crazy that you actually ride that thing and hard. I would never build something tyhat I couldn't beat the crap out of. This is my 5th. full DH build but wait till you see my Sub 17lb. Niner Jet RDO build. I'm shooting fo the worlds lightest full squish, geared 29er. 

Man I've got way too many Irons in the fire. I also have a 400whp Miata that's always in need of More Boost!:thumbsup:


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you say Miata? Post that one too when you're done! I was really into Miatas (always on Miata.net) until I got into bicycles, so my car has been somewhat neglected. Still have it, just don't drive it enough... maybe because it has 1/3 the horsepower yours does... lol!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here it is. It's on 15x9 TR C3M wheels and Hankook 225/45 RS3 tires now.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice! Mines supercharged and I have a wet nitrous kit but I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry about Jacking my own thread but...........

Yeah I have the 2.0L FM Stroker with Wiesco pistons, Carillo H-beam rods, ARP main and head studs, ported and polished head, 5 angle valve job, Supertech 1mm oversized intake and exhaust valves with titanium retainers, FM dual feed fuel rail, ID 1000cc fuel injectors, Walboro 255 fuel pump, HKS 272 cam, Garrett GTX3071 Turbo, Begi SS manifold, 3" downpipe and exhaust with Magnaflow 3" muffler, Mazdaspeed 6spd trans, Torsen LSD with 3:63 ring and pinion, ACPT Carbon driveshaft. Mazdaspeed axles, Afco coilovers, Sport sized NAPA rotors and Powerstop pads with SS brake lines, HKS V-Pro ECU, Harddog rollbar with Door bars, Sparco Sprint 5 seat and Sparco harnesses, Sparco Ring suede steering wheel and a lot of stuff that I forgot about.

It was Crazy Fun at 300whp but now over 400whp it's Kinda Scary, Kinda.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i see a lot of pretty girls driving miatas.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Not 11second 400rwhp Miatas!

I'm also a Hairstylist with over 400 pair of shoes. Thank goodness my wife is Hot!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

350whp STi in gravel trim here. Cars, bikes, and motos are fun. My hairstyle is a bit neglected though and the only closed toe shoes I own are bike shoes.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

mattkock said:


> Dudes I'm trying! 13 weeks since order day and still NO HUBS!!!!!! I'm going crazy. Trust me it's WAY worse for me. I still can't ride it until the snow melts so I guess I shouldn't really care but I just want it done already. :cryin:
> 
> Like I said at the beginning of this thread, the orange cranks came with the frame so I decided to just play that theme out. Tyler at Twenty6 components was nice enough to suggest that I get blank pedals and get them coated to match and have him assemble them after so I thought I might as well, they will be One Of a Kind for sure.


Those hubs are going to be a while. I ordered CK hubs last year, they promised a 3 week turnaround. Four weeks later the shop I ordered them fom called to check the status...and after CK stringing me on for two months, I cancell the order and ordered a set of Dee Max from Price Point. I confirmed they had them in stock, and had them 3 days later, delivered on a Saturday afternoon no less. Felt bad for taking away a sale from the LBS, but had a felling Mavic would do the same as CK.

At least you have time on your side. Just take any delivery date from Cris King with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

mattkock said:


> Not 11second 400rwhp Miatas!
> 
> I'm also a Hairstylist with over 400 pair of shoes. Thank goodness my wife is Hot!


The fact that it was mentioned you ride a 29er, makes me question if you wife isn't a man! Post some nude pics to prove she's ALL women! (Just kidding of coarse).


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it's STILL NOT my Chris King hubs but I got tires. I talked to King today and they're waiting to build a color matched set for me. They have both the hubs I want but the anodizing is slightly different so I'll keep waiting. Here are my tires, 2.4" Trail Kings.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> 350whp STi in gravel trim here. Cars, bikes, and motos are fun. My hairstyle is a bit neglected though and the only closed toe shoes I own are bike shoes.


Nice, 310whp '02 Bugeye wagon owner here, STi engine swapped (still need tranny and Brembo's!). Street tires auto-x setup currently but thinking about going the opposite way and going fully rally.

And OP, 400whp on that little thing is scary fast. Very nice car.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

mattkock said:


> Well it's STILL NOT my Chris King hubs but I got tires. I talked to King today and they're waiting to build a color matched set for me. They have both the hubs I want but the anodizing is slightly different so I'll keep waiting. Here are my tires, 2.4" Trail Kings.


Same line they feed me.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks D. Rallycross is getting pretty big here in Texas so an AWD car may be in my near future. If it was closer to Summer I would go with different hubs but I figure they have 16 more weeks before the thaw so I'll keep waiting.

Yeah 400whp is Crazy in my car. I had it corner weighted and it was 2276lbs. It's still really fun at 300whp but spinning at 80mph is just Scary.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I think those tires have the "protection casing". Perfect for using that bike on jumps and smoother trails cuz they're a lot lighter than DH tires but for rocky trails at speed you'll have to run a lot of pressure and might still get casing cuts. Expect to buy some true DH dual ply tires for real DH riding.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I have a bunch of true DH tires but I got these from the shop I ride for for FREE and those are always fun to get. I'll try them around here and Austin but I don't think they'll make the trips to AngelFire, Brian Head or Whistler this summer.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you ever ridden Cameron Park in Waco?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I've raced XC there since the early 90's and ONLY ridden SS there since 1998. Tough and Fun on a rigid SS but better on a 29er. than a 26er. rigid SS for sure.

Sometimes I go to Austin to train DH at Emmalong and I used to train at BullCreek until the hippies got it closed for some beetle. The Toy's 'R Us DH trails on the Austin Greenbelt are still there they just need some TLC.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Chain came in. KMC X10SL DLC Black. This thing is gorgeous but the pic doesn't do it justice. Shame it's going on a SingleSpeed DH bike.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Why get a 10speed chain for a singlespeed bike?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

8 speed chains are the strongest, longest wearing option for singlespeed MTB. I use KMC's X8.99 on my XC bike. No hollow stuff and fancy treatment but wider, thicker, and theoretically stronger and longer lasting.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i would imagine that a singlespeed chain would be the best option for singlespeed? it's wider and thicker than 8 speed.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I run this chain on my Niner A9C with the same ring and cog and on my wife's Niner with the same ring and cog and I'm really only going to be coasting like I did last Summer and It's Black and Light! Fashion over function, always. I am a hair stylist.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

They make fancy looking single speed chains too.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

saturnine said:


> i would imagine that a singlespeed chain would be the best option for singlespeed? it's wider and thicker than 8 speed.


A singlespeed chain, ala BMX or beach cruiser uses different cogs and chainrings. Getting those mounted on an MTB hub and crank could be a challenge. Most MTB singlespeeders want to be able to use standard MTB gears. An 8 speed chain is the widest, thickest that fits standard MTB 8, 9, 10 speed gears.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> A singlespeed chain, ala BMX or beach cruiser uses different cogs and chainrings. Getting those mounted on an MTB hub and crank could be a challenge. Most MTB singlespeeders want to be able to use standard MTB gears. An 8 speed chain is the widest, thickest that fits standard MTB 8, 9, 10 speed gears.


a single speed chain fits on a regular chainring and cog, both of which fit on regular cranks and regular hubs. ut:


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

1/8th inch chains fit on 7/8/9 speed cogs with no problem. Never dealt with one on a 10speed cog, so I don't know about that.

but when building a single speed bike from scratch, on this sort of budget, wouldn't it make sense to get all singlespeed specific parts? may as well have what will work best and last longest.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a few other singlespeeds including my 13.9lb. Niner Air 9 Carbon and I run this chain on ALL of them and I have since it came out so I think it's going to be fine.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I finally got a response from Chris King. When I told them that I placed my order on September 13th. they were like, "Whaaaaaaaaat? Let me see what happened." They promised me that they would be here this week so hopefully I get my wheels built up next week. Building them myself and don't know whether to go all black spokes or 2 white spokes around the valve. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my AtomLab AirCorp pedals painted to match until my Twenty6 Predators get done. Yeah, extra pedals for Whistler!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking good! I love the over the top color matching! That's exactly what I would do if I didn't have a budget for my bike builds. Plus we all know blue and orange are complimentary colors so the color scheme is tits! Can't wait to see the final build pics!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks unknown. King finally said that they were shipping my hubs so they should be here next week. FOX 40 is on the way and then it's just bolting it together. I can't wait to stretch it's legs.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well here they are, my Chris King DH hubs!!! They got here on February 29th. after being on order since September 13th. 2012. I'm gonna build the wheels next week if I can find the time and now the wait for my FOX 40 starts. Should be here soon but that's what King told me.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mattkock said:


> FOX 40 is on the way and then it's just bolting it together. I can't wait to stretch it's* legs*.


No matching paint on the lowers?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> No matching paint on the lowers?


i was going to ask the same. blue lowers with orange decals.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

No. I have some (Marin Blue) Marin stickers for it though. We'll see if they go on or not.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

A few shots of some little stuff. Parts of Passion cassette lockring and Easton Havoc 35 Direct Mount stem.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

even your blue mat matches the bike. this build is either going to be hideously revolting, or it will blow my mind.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Matt - In the first post of the thread you have a picture of some bolts, some colored and some titanium. Where did you get them? Looking for similar bit of kit for my bike


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

saturnine, I'm hoping for a little bit of both.

csermonet, I used to get all my Ti and Alloy bolts from Racebolts.com but lately it's been eBay and Torontocycles.com


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a Bike part but it's going to Whistler with us this summer. GoPro Hero3 Black Edition!


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

Denver Broncos colors!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had these for a while but I didn't post a pic so here they are, my brake rotors. (to be attached by Ti bolts of course)


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

And the worlds longest bike build goes on, and on, and on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

rep_1969 said:


> And the worlds longest bike build goes on, and on, and on!! :thumbsup:


lolol don't know how he can handle it. Must have many other distractions


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

title is misleading; this is now a 2013 build. possibly 2014


----------



## vmps (Jul 11, 2012)

mattkock said:


> I've had these for a while but I didn't post a pic so here they are, my brake rotors. (to be attached by Ti bolts of course)


Are you opposed to stopping?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry but I can only build as fast as parts come in and YES it's killing me. It shouldn't because I'm not going DHing until June and then July but I still want it finished.

MY King hubs were ordered on September 13th. 2012 and delivered on March 2nd. 2013 and now I'm only waiting on my FOX 40 fork and then it will be done.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it's SO close now and wheels should be done tomorrow and then the Tuning begins!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Purdy! It's gonna suck when you lay it down for the first time, but then it'll be fun immediately after that! Finish that sucker already!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

OK so this is Not a Joke. While building my wheels on Wednesday my wheel builder had a (Cardiac Event) not a heart attack but close. He was rushed by ambulance to the hospital and in the ICU until Friday. We are all wishing him a speedy recovery. He's still in the hospital today but should be home tomorrow.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

mattkock said:


> OK so this is Not a Joke. While building my wheels on Wednesday my wheel builder had a (Cardiac Event) not a heart attack but close. He was rushed by ambulance to the hospital and in the ICU until Friday. We are all wishing him a speedy recovery. He's still in the hospital today but should be home tomorrow.


Why would it be a joke?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

All the color matching was just too much for his fragile heart to take? Did you request a twist lacing pattern alternating orange and blue spokes with alternate color nipples?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope just black spokes and orange nipples on orange King hubs and color matched blue Flows. Like I said before the color combo was not my choice I just went with it. I can't wait to get it to Whistler.

If anyone wants to ride together I'll be in AngelFire NM in June and Whistler in July.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll be in Angelfire in June for the Big Mountain Enduro. My DH bike will come along.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! Well you won't be able to miss my bike so come up and say Hi.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well my wheel builder will be in the Hospital for at least another 3 weeks so I'm taking my wheels to someone else to get built. He's got a good reputation in town so we will see. 

Our thoughts and Prayers go out to Sean and his family. Get better soon buddy!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

doesn't he know that you need your wheels built? god, some people just don't put their business first.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I know right! He's back home and doing Great thank goodness, he's a Great guy. I'm doing my wheels myself with some help from an actual wheel builder and the rear is done and mounted and the front will be done tomorrow and the pics will be up tomorrow night. First ride will be this Sunday. I'm super stoked!!!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Color scheme is pretty sick, I want to see that sucker when its finished.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Your Wish is my command!!! Friday April 5th. 2013 and she's done!!! Let the ribbing begin. And No those are not my DH tires. Those are my (cruising the XC trails of Houston Texas on my DH bike tires.)

I want to thank Marin bikes, Fox shocks, Greenfields, Easton and of course John for the wheel build.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Sweet man!


----------



## dim5bck (Feb 7, 2013)

That is an awesome bike!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys I can't wait to get it to the mountains. AngelFire NM for my birthday weekend June 14th.-17th. and then Whistler BC July 20th.-28th. Hopefully I can get to Brian Head UT in August and do Dark Hollow (my Favorite Trail EVER!).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

You'll be in Angelfire during the Big Mountain Enduro. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Alright!!! You finished it. Good job!!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah and just in time. The Snow should be melting in Whistler in just 10 short weeks. Whew, I just made it.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow... I really like it! Surprisingly, it did not come out looking over the top, considering all the customization you've done. Very well done!

Since you're such a weight weenie (not on DH bikes of course), how much does it weigh (not factoring in the fact that you don't have dual ply DH tires on there... that's probably another 2 lbs)?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Ron. It's sitting at 37.04lbs. right now but sure to gain another 2-3lbs. before hitting the mountains. My Intense M1 was 47lbs., my Schwinn Straight 8 was 40lbs., my Karpiel Disco was 36lbs. but this frame was HEAVY. If I end up putting gears on it it will gain another lb. or so. 

With a Boxxer WC, Ti spring and etc. I could get it around 35lbs. in Race trim.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the bike rides Great! Here are some shots of it (and me) in action in Whistler.



The Heart of Darkness drop.



Top of the World trail.



I can't remember which trail this was on.



Wooden berm on Blue Velvet. Great Blue trail.



I have since changed the stem and bar to ones with more reach and rise. It feels even better now.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cool pixs. Enjoy the new ride man!!


----------

